# Ezekiel Bread- 4.9 - Food For Life



## 63Vette (Jan 28, 2013)

Where are you all getting your Ezekiel bread and are you using Food for Life' 4.9?

Also, how much are you paying for it?

Any online sources that you have used and are happy with?

Your input is very much appreciated.


Respect,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 28, 2013)

I love the sesame one... I have no idea what I pay but its in my local grocery store in the freezer.  I'll only eat it toasted though or its dry and disgusting like most of the shit you bodybuilders eat.

As for sources, you should no better to ask questions like that.


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 28, 2013)

Local chain grocer carries that and gluten free now.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 28, 2013)

What chain brother? Can't find it without driving to a Whole Foods about 20 miles a way.


Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 28, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I love the sesame one... I have no idea what I pay but its in my local grocery store in the freezer.  I'll only eat it toasted though or its dry and disgusting like most of the shit you bodybuilders eat.
> 
> As for sources, you should no better to ask questions like that.




I saw your last pics.... you looked like a bobybuilder to me.... don't fight it brother.... give in to your inner exhibitionist !!!

You're already eating the Ezekiel bread.... now discover the joys of Tuna and Brown Rice!

(Sorry about the 'S" Question- I figured since we didn't have any here I was safe.... my bad.)

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bodybuilder (Jan 28, 2013)

Local grocery store, stuff is hard to eat though.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 28, 2013)

I buy mine at the local Krogers in the freezer section in health foods. 

Toasted, it's not bad.


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 28, 2013)

I get mine at Mariano's which is one of the local store here in Chicago..

the oat and cinnamon raisin is pretty good


----------



## grind4it (Jan 28, 2013)

At the local hippy grocery store. I pay about $4 for a loaf of the low sodium bread. Like stated above its in the freezer section and is best when toasted. I also buy the Zeek English muffins they make great hamburger buns...score some buffalo meat and you got a kick ass burger


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 28, 2013)

grind4it said:


> At the local hippy grocery store. I pay about $4 for a loaf of the low sodium bread. Like stated above its in the freezer section and is best when toasted. I also buy the Zeek English muffins they make great hamburger buns...score some buffalo meat and you got a kick ass burger



Can you find the bad word in this quote? ^^^^^

I cant find this stuff at any of the local places here but haven't checked the freezer section so I will do that next time I go.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pretty much been able to find it at any store in the freezer section except the big chain stores, but a lot of them are sneaky and its hard to find, luckily It seems to be picking up popularity so you should see it more often now. I like the Flaxseed EZ bread, or the plain regular. I think it taste good, obviously toast it. I spread a little bit of hommus on it with brown rice and eggs/eggwhites, makes a kick ass b-fest sammich!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 28, 2013)

grind4it said:


> At the local hippy grocery store. I pay about $4 for a loaf of the low sodium bread. Like stated above its in the freezer section and is best when toasted. I also buy the Zeek English muffins they make great hamburger buns...score some buffalo meat and you got a kick ass burger



I've heard of Zeek English Muffins.... I tried to buy them at the store once but the grocery just took my money and didn't give me anything


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 28, 2013)

63Vette said:


> What chain brother? Can't find it without driving to a Whole Foods about 20 miles a way.
> 
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



I just had two slices this morning, toasted w/ natty pb on it!   Yeah man I get mine at local grocer chain GIANT Foods Store. I pay about 3.49 a loaf found in their organic freezer Isle.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 28, 2013)

I want to try it... What's the nutritional info


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jan 28, 2013)

1 Slice per Serving
80 Cals
.5g Fat
15g Carb
4g Protein
3g Fiber
1g Sugar


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 28, 2013)

It's the only bread I eat.  $3.99 a loaf in the frozen section of Mejier.  Glycemic idex of 36.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 28, 2013)

This is actually THE bread I am looking for but anything with a similar profile will do.

I want to try several varieties. I am increasing my carb intake but keeping an eye on the glycemic index. Bread is a very dangerous area for me but I have some new black-bean burgers and some ground turkey that is begging to be grilled and eaten on some good safe bread with onions, tomato, mustard, and cheese!

Bread- "...get in me belly!"

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 28, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I've heard of Zeek English Muffins.... I tried to buy them at the store once but the grocery just took my money and didn't give me anything



That shit is funny right there, i dont care who you are.


----------



## huffy80 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not going to lie....I love this stuff.  It has to be toasted though.  Now granted, one isn't born to like this stuff.  It's like scotch....it's an aquired taste.  Just takes practice


----------



## Rage Strength (Jan 31, 2013)

I get them at Kroger. I like the cinnamon raisin bread. Tastes fuckin delicious with some peanut butter on it.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 31, 2013)

Do yourselves a favor and checkout Sara Lee fuck that ass bread.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 31, 2013)

pillarofbalance said:


> i've heard of zeek english muffins.... I tried to buy them at the store once but the grocery just took my money and didn't give me anything



lmfao!!!!!


----------

